# Does anyone use a blacklight



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

In Petsmart recently, I saw a blacklight for finding urine in your home. Has anyone used one of these? Do they work? I swear I smelled peepee the other day - but I didn't see anything...and no one is fessing up.

Don't really want to spend the $20 or whatever it was if it doesn't work.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bought one of those black lights whne I first adopted Lady and they really do work great. If you don't get the old pee stain out, it will continue to attract your dog back to the spot. I treated all the stains with Natures Miracle using the blacklight.

I have since loaned mine to my daughter and son-in-law (and haven't gotten it back!) who were having a problem with one of their dogs.

I saw a cordless, battery operated one called a "Stinkfinder" in a catalogue recent'y that was less expensive, I think. The fact that it is cordless would be a plus, too.

Here it is:

http://www.tailendpet.com/a-so2.html


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I also have one and they do work great!! I wish I had the cordless one that would be so much easier then dragging the cord around!! I think its worth the money though!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Great, guess I'll make the trek to Petsmart.....but I'll check the cordless one out first on the web site you gave me. Thanks. Wish we had a Petsmart closer - the only one around is a good 45 minutes away. I'm spoiled. I want everything close by (but I don't want traffic). I live in a shore area, each weekend brings more cars - yuk!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Petsmart may carry the Stinkfinder. I really think the cordless one would be easiest and, with the price of gas for a 45 minute trip, would probably be worth the shipping and handling to order.

BTW, I have never ordered from the link I posted. I just wanted you to see what the Stinkfinder was. You could do a search and price compare.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Here's a link for the stink finder listed from least to most expensive. Stink Finder on Froogle


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I would be afraid to use one of those...who knows what I'd find!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 2 2005, 10:12 AM
> *I would be afraid to use one of those...who knows what I'd find!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









That's what I was thinking!!!!







What I can't see, can't hurt me or *freak* me out!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It is pretty shocking the first time you use one! Like a crime scene from CSI!

Seriously, it will show all the urine stains. For the longest time when I would sit on my couch I'd smell pee, but couldn't find a puddle/stain. I got down on my hands and knees and sniffed, too! But once I turned the light off and used the black light, there it was, right by where I sit!

BTW, it will also show any spot where your cat has thrown up, etc. If you ever thought your carpet was clean, this will change your mind!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 2 2005, 10:21 AM
> *It is pretty shocking the first time you use one! Like a crime scene from CSI!
> 
> Seriously, it will show all the urine stains. For the longest time when I would sit on my couch I'd smell pee, but couldn't find a puddle/stain. I got down on my hands and knees and sniffed, too! But once I turned the light off and used the black light, there it was, right by where I sit!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yeah, then I definetely don't need one!







I can't afford new carpet right now and that is what I would have to do if I saw all THOSE spots!







I just vacuum, steam clean, and TRY not to think about it!







We are all healthy and my house doesn't stink!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ew.. just picturing my house...


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah...the first time I used mine I was







--disgusted--it does show EVERYTHING...you just don't know what everything is ha ha







--but it sure helps when you can't find a "smell"







.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I would never sleep again. I would dream of those spots/stains. Obbsessive/Compulsive doesn't even begin to describe my cleaning tendancies.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 2 2005, 11:21 AM
> *It is pretty shocking the first time you use one! Like a crime scene from CSI!
> 
> Seriously, it will show all the urine stains. For the longest time when I would sit on my couch I'd smell pee, but couldn't find a puddle/stain. I got down on my hands and knees and sniffed, too! But once I turned the light off and used the black light, there it was, right by where I sit!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I used one in my great room and spots showed up EVERYWHERE!!!! There is no way I can get rid of all of them... I just try and forget it and use a lot of spray and incense!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

has anybody used the stink finder on their bed and sheets???


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> has anybody used the stink finder on their bed and sheets???[/B]


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 2 2005, 03:19 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



has anybody used the stink finder on their bed and sheets???

Click to expand...

*















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68243
[/B][/QUOTE]

i'll be so grossed out if i tried my bed and sheets and saw lots of stains on it....ewwwwww

jongee peed and vomited on my bed a lot...also taco too...


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Jun 2 2005, 01:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68243
[/B][/QUOTE]

i'll be so grossed out if i tried my bed and sheets and saw lots of stains on it....ewwwwww

jongee peed and vomited on my bed a lot...also taco too...






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68244
[/B][/QUOTE]

ewwwwww


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i got one for an old apartment as i was hoping to find any spots i could quickly clean up before move-out. nevermind the spots i saw, but what was hilarious was that they were in a perfect square....TOTALLY outlining a potty pad shape, LOLOLOL. i guess i was pretty consistent in where i laid the pads down LOL 

but yeah, the first time you use one, you totally want to die. LOL

my favorite carpet cleaner right now is woolite's "oxy deep". it works FABULOUS on cheap, crappy "apartment carpet"!! i highly recommend it for people who live in apartments and have the standard beige-grey crappy quality carpet that they tend to have. it works great on it!!!

ann marie and the "hahaha you only THINK you've found all the spots!!! bwahahahahaha!!!" buttercup


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Jun 2 2005, 01:18 PM
> *has anybody used the stink finder on their bed and sheets???
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I couldn't!!! I would NEVER get in bed again







!!!! Theres just some things better not knowing


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Jun 2 2005, 05:57 PM
> *my favorite carpet cleaner right now is woolite's "oxy deep".  it works FABULOUS on cheap, crappy "apartment carpet"!!  i highly recommend it for people who live in apartments and have the standard beige-grey crappy quality carpet that they tend to have.  it works great on it!!!*


oh great! i think i'll buy one next time i go buy my groceries!! thank you!!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

We have our own steam cleaner that we use for our carpet but I still smell urine once in a while. I would be so depressed if I saw too much that we hadn't gotten up.But obvouisly there is some still around....oh well,what ya don't know.........


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 2 2005, 08:12 AM
> *I would be afraid to use one of those...who knows what I'd find!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
 I'm with you. I'm sure I've missed some spot to clean But I 'am going to go get one asap and have the carpets cleaned again as soon as she gets the pad down she's getting there


----------

